# European Delivery - Best Route ???



## DCALPINA (May 17, 2012)

All,

Im doing an ED next week wondering if anyone has any suggestions on the best route to go from Neuschwanstein Castle to Lake Como Italy then from Lake Como to Monte Carlo?

Thanks much.

Best regards,

Sean


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you want to take the scenic route or the fastest route?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Although the end points are slightly different, look at this recent thread for options for routes and stopover points from the Alps to the Mediterranean. There are many possibilitilites...you need to tell us more about how long you have, what your interests are, etc.

Also...at which side of Lake Como do you plan to stay? That will affect both legs of your trip.


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

How many breaks would you like to take. Google maps give a direct driving time of almost 8 hours. Do you want easy 2 hour days, 4 hour days, all in one stretch?


----------



## moshe (Sep 14, 2006)

I am actually looking at a similar path.. I will stay in Hohenschwangau first... 
and from there will drive to Varenna on lake Como..

Google give me the fastest route through Switzerland.. although it seems silly to pay $50 for a couple of hours of driving through Switzerland, so i mapped a way around it, which is still reasonably short (i think the same in terms of miles).


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

We went through Austria and the B-roads of Swizerland to get to Lake Como. Except for the rainy weather it was a nice trip!


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

This was our route.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

the best route spell "Nürburgring"


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

moshe said:


> ... although it seems silly to pay $50 for a couple of hours of driving through Switzerland, so i mapped a way around it, which is still reasonably short...


If I have made an assumption based on your name that is unwarranted, please excuse me. My view is that you have to consider the pricing of the Swiss road usage vignette in context. The stated reason is that they are a cross-roads country, and that this is the fairest way to get motorway users to help pay for road upkeep. My view is somewhat different--the current approach is a vast improvement over the old system: In the 1930s and 40s they would not let our relatives cross the border for any price. Now they can get in, but it costs about 40 CHF. :angel:


----------



## moshe (Sep 14, 2006)

b-y.. i am totally good with road upkeep charge.. and if you live in Europe and drive through Switzerland all the time it's fine to pay 40 CHF...
i think it's crazy to pay that much to just pass thru once.. for 100km.. it's gotto be the most expensive road ever.. well.. outside of Varizano bridge


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

hayden said:


> This was our route.


We took the same route, only at Avignon we turn left for Barcelona and sleep in Nimes


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is another map, this one from our 2010 trip. The basics were:

first night just outside of Lindau, Germany
two nights in Stresa on Lake Maggiore
three ninghts in La Morra in the Langhe (near Barolo, between Milan & Turin)
on to Provence (not shown to simplify the map)
turn car in at Nice airport. (We then flew to Rome.)


----------



## DCALPINA (May 17, 2012)

ALL Thank you for the awesome information. Special thanks to Hayden for the inspiration. (I dont know how to make my map as cool as yours)

Here is the route:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208339369997516485167.0004c04ebd6ca911a5ca0

I'll try to post on the trip.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

DCALPINA said:


> ALL Thank you for the awesome information. Special thanks to Hayden for the inspiration. (I dont know how to make my map as cool as yours)
> 
> Here is the route:
> 
> ...


I like this route... how long is your trip planned for?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

moshe said:


> b-y.. i am totally good with road upkeep charge.. and if you live in Europe and drive through Switzerland all the time it's fine to pay 40 CHF...
> i think it's crazy to pay that much to just pass thru once.. for 100km.. it's gotto be the most expensive road ever.. well.. outside of Varizano bridge


True but time is money 
As I remember the Swiss make you buy a year long pass unlike the Austrians. One reason for the higher price.
We made the trip from Luzern to Como in half a day even with a detour over the Alps to avoid Autoroute construction. It's a beautiful drive but did hit a bit of snow at the higher elevations even on June 1. Nothing dangerous, just a bit "interesting".


----------



## DCALPINA (May 17, 2012)

All, I just did the drive through and when I got to the Swiss part they guys spent more time looking


----------



## DCALPINA (May 17, 2012)

Looking at the car then anything no mention of any special sticker they looked at my passport and drivers license and waived me through.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Neuschwanstein Castle is all covered up (May 6, 2012) It will be a disappointment for those who have never been there before.


----------



## DCALPINA (May 17, 2012)

It was mostly taken down when I was there on may 27 it looked good. Check it out....


----------

